# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  e-David Robot Painting

## Airicist

informatik.uni-konstanz.de/en/edavid

vimeo.com/user15628749

----------


## Airicist

e-David Robot Painting
June 21, 2013




> e-David, our painting machine, uses visual feedback to create different kinds of paintings. We equipped a standard robot with all necessary means for painting. Five different brushes can be used, color can be selected from a repository with 24 colors, brushes can be cleaned and colors can be distributed precisely on the canvas.
> The machine watches itself while painting and decides indepentently where to add new strokes. This way paintings are created that are not completely defined by the programmer but are the result of a visual optimization process.

----------

